# Omg beautiful!



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

I was looking at pictures of bettas on bidding sites, and look at this beauty! He's a male, of course

He looks healthy, right?

P.S. This is my first post on here, and i plan on getting a betta soon!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I was looking at him the other day on aquabid. They call him a combtail right? He is very pretty and if that is the fish you are getting looks to be in very good health.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

neenjar your on that site doing many things like

looking at fish
and selling your wife
by the way hows that comming along lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's pretty.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice!! Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

that fish looks happy


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

that is a combtail. he's 8 months old.

don't steal him from me! i really need a pretty fish for my new aquarium i am in the process of setting up.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL well i wont steal him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i on the other hand may steel him, hes gorgeous.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very pretty lil guy!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i was looking at him also, he's gorgeous! i love his fins


----------



## ilovemybetta (Jul 3, 2009)

100 out of 10


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

ilovemybetta said:


> 100 out of 10


lol


----------

